# Venice Feb/Mar



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a quick report from our recent trips to Venice:

We fished a couple weekends in feb with the same results each time. Thelump has been very slow the past few weeks, and most boats are trolling for wahoo or hitting the rigs/canyons for yft. Wespent a few mornings at the lump before putting out the spread.There are more stud AJ's than anyone would want to deal with, a few small YFT, tons of bft/bonito, a few wahoo, and some mondo mingos.Unfortunately, the typical monster late feb/early march yft have been absent. I spoke with a few of the charter guys, and they said they have not seen a lump yft hit venice marina in THREE weeks!

Anyways, we had a blast. Fished some nasty seas a few weeks ago, but the last few days the weather has been perfect. Some of the east rigs are in blue water, and a few are holding some nice wahoo.

Good luck to anyone heading over there....I hope things turn around.

Dave


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Hooter Dave, sorry the Lump was not co-operating, hopefully it will pick up.:banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (3/3/2008)*, hopefully it will pick up.:banghead


nope. wont happen this year. plenty of yellers in the open water and around structure. look for a team primetime report in the next couple of weekends. we are going to slay them


----------



## Whiteknuckle (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey man, when you say open water, what depths are we talking for the YFT? I fished around 400' around some rigs and there was definitelythe lack of YFT there, plenty of Jacks and Blue Runners though.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to Larry on the hooter. *COME ON WARM WEATHER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Whiteknuckle (3/8/2008)*Hey man, when you say open water, what depths are we talking for the YFT? I fished around 400' around some rigs and there was definitelythe lack of YFT there, plenty of Jacks and Blue Runners though.


you've got to go further. you might get lucky and find a blue around there, especially with all that bait, but those tunas are in DEEP water. as in several thousand feet. sounds like you're in prime wahoo waters though...


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice hoo dave, Tom and I were supposed to go but got blown out, might have been for the best based on your report. Sooo, i guess I'll just watch the grandson for a little while yet. ready for another rig trip...come on Cobia !!!...tim


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

damn nice hooter!


----------

